# BFP Now!! Whats happened??



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi Ruth,

Wrote to you last week about my continual bleeding since my bfn ivf cycle - i had been bleeding six weeks and getting cramps the last week!

Went back to clinic yesterday and demanded to be looked at, day before they had said i needed to restart bcp. i said i felt unwell, not myself and felt something wasn't right!!

She did swabs, an internal (my uterus was very sensitive) then a scan which showed my uterus had grown loads since last scan and there was a huge 'polyp'!

Decided to do a pregnancy test to be on safe side which was POSITIVE!!

They don't know whether its from ivf or i've conceived naturally since (though both tubes fully blocked!) She doesn't think this pregnancy will last as too much fluid in uterus and 'polyp thing' looks so small. I have to go back next Wednesday to make sure. She feels with all bleeding i am miscarrying!!

As you can imagine we're quite shocked?

Can we do anything? Anyone heard of this before??

Thanks in advance 

Emmak


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

It could be you had a late implantation after the IVF and that is why you got a negative or you could have ovulated while bleeding and conceived. I would insist on two hcg blood tests, with 48 hours between the two and if the levels are going up then good, but if down or the same then you are miscarrying.

Ruth


----------



## Trislan (Dec 15, 2004)

Dear Emmak

I just wanted to send you a    and to wish you all of the best!!
I hope everything works out for you

Take care!!


----------



## Fran (Eva04) (Nov 18, 2004)

EmmaK
Keeping my fingers crossed for you!
eva


----------



## CTJ (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi EmmaK

Just wanted to send you big hugs and hope all is well, will be thinking of you


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

GOOD LUCK EMMA - Let us know how you get on x x x x x x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

ohh Emma - tenterhooks for you. Really keeping everything crossed that your wee one stays

Fee xxx


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all for your kind words!

I know i should be preparing myself for the bad news but this was so unexpected! If this little one has been floating around since ivf he's got to be a really fighter! So in some ways i'm feeling fairly positive!

Has anyone heard of this happening before?

Good luck to you all!

Emmak


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Emma - Anything is possible !  I've still got my fingers X'd for you !


----------



## Heather18 (Oct 27, 2004)

Keeping my fingers and toes crossed for you EmmaK x


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hang on in there Emma, we're all rooting for you!
Jess x


----------



## em75 (Sep 3, 2004)

Hiya Emma

Thinking   thoughts for you hun.

Emma


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Emma 

I am keeping everything crossed for you                                

What a little fighter !!!  Good luck and keep us posted 



Love to you and DH !!


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Again thanks for all your well wishes, but just to let you know i have miscarried over the last couple of days and am now showing negative on hpts!

Oh well, it was nice to see a positive! I'll know for next time what it's supposed to look like.

Good luck to you all!

Emmak


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

So sorry hun, life is just one HUGE ******* at times.  Wish there was something I could say to make things right but there isn't.  Sorry hun, thinking of you x


----------

